# Los Angeles HD



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

If I give DISH a Los Angeles address would I be able to receive the LICAL HD channels from LA? The reason that I ask is because when I set up a application called Zap to It nd chose Dish s the provider the local channels came in on the guide as well as the local Los Angeles channels? Here is a picture of the guide that I am looking at. The guide also lists Chicago stations.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

_If I give DISH a Los Angeles address .... _

If that's the address where you actually live and where the system is installed.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"SayWhat?" said:


> If I give DISH a Los Angeles address ....
> 
> If that's the address where you actually live and where the system is installed.


Not right mow. Just wondering if the HD stations are CONUS because these are listed in the Dish net work guide when I check the local TV listings on the DUSH network web page.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

WHat you are asking about is a voodoo subject at this site as it requires violating the TOS with Dish or Direct...


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

LA SD and HD locals are spotbeam, only KTLA SD is available conus because it is a superstation.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The channels 73-80 that site is showing you came from All American Direct, and you had to qualify or get a waiver from the local station to be abe to order them. They are no longer available (though still hidden on the system) and I think we're still waiting for AAD or Dish to make any kind of clear statement on the future of those channels.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"BobaBird" said:


> The channels 73-80 that site is showing you came from All American Direct, and you had to qualify or get a waiver from the local station to be abe to order them. They are no longer available (though still hidden on the system) and I think we're still waiting for AAD or Dish to make any kind of clear statement on the future of those channels.


OK now that makes sense. I asked a DISH representative about why the guide shows those stations. The representative did not know. Thank you for the answer. Which satellite are these on?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

They're on 110, but since no one can currently subscribe I can't say if that's useful information or the answer to a future trivia question.


----------

